# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  + อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม+

## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถและเช็ดแว๊ก  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ ไร้รอยขนแมวนำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น!!!*

[b]เนื้อขนเนียน นุ่ม พิเศษ   ถนอมพื้นผิวรถยนต์คันงาน    คุณภาพนำเข้าจากประเทศญี่ปุ่น     บรรจุในซองฟรอย สูญกาศ อย่างดี   

 ไม่ก่อให้เกิดรอยขนแมว   เหมาะกับสภาวะอากาศบ้านเรา    ขจัดคราบ หมดจด   ประหยัดทั้งแรงและเวลา      สามารถใช้ได้ทั้งภายในและภายนอก   ปัดฝุ่นคอนโซลหน้ารถ เบาะหนังแท้

เช็ด wax ได้ลื่น ไม่มีสะดุด    เงางาม ปลอดภัย      สุดคุ้ม!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !     เพียงชิ้นละ 300 บาทเท่านั้น++++

สามารถโทรสั่งได้ที่     เบอร์ 097-1967175     truemove-H      หรือ   line  id  chamois99     หรือทาง 

Email   spongefast@gmail.com

spongefast@hotmail.com 

*สั่งซื้อ   2 ชิ้นขึ้นไปมีพนักงานวิ่งส่งให้ถึงหน้าบ้านหรือ office     

**ควรใช้แยกประเภท**    

1. สำหรับล้างรถชุบน้ำยาล้างรถ

2. สำหรับขัดเงา wax

3. เช็ดคอนโซลหน้า หน้าปัดเข็มไมล์ เบาะหนังแท้* 

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง  ตลอด 24 ชม.  ครับ

097-1967175*






































*ลูกค้าสามารถมารับสินค้าเองได้ ครับ   ถนน สายไหม   ระหว่าง ซอย 76 และ ซอย 78    หมู่บ้านอาร์เค ปาร์ค  

โทรมาถามทางได้ครับ  097-1967175    ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ super car ราคาเบาๆ  ชิ้นละ 300 บาทเท่านั้นครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน-ทีี่ทำงาน   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175  id line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม !!!!!*

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง  ครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้าพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  

097-1967175   id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ล้างรถ หรือ เช็ดแว๊ก ดีเยี่ยม เป็นสินค้านำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น ครับ

มีบริการจัดส่ง ครับ   097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพ  เสาร์-อาทิตย์  มีบริการจัดส่ง ถึงหน้าบ้านนะครับ   

รวดเร็วทันใจ    เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง  097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ 

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   จัดส่งรวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถและเช็ดแว๊กส่งตรงจากญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม*

*097-1967175

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เงางามไร้รอยขนแมว  คุณภาพเยี่ยม  พร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม !!!!!*

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง  ครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?*

*ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพมีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านนะครับ*

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ 

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง   ถึงบ้านครับ  ไม่มีวันหยุด  ส่งได้ตลอด 24 ชม. ครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*ขอบคุณลุกค้าเก่า ที่แนะนำและบอกต่อครับ

097-1967175    

id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับมีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน-ที่ทำงาน   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้านำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น คุรภาพเยี่ยม ใช้ทนนาน   ไม่หลุดร่วง   ไร้รอยขนแมว   โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   

ชิ้นละ 300 บาท เท่าน้นครับ   มาพร้อมโปรโมชั่นสุดคุุ้ม

สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ      097-1967175    line id  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ขนนุ่ม พิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ  รักษาพื้นผิวรถดีเยี่ยม  ไร้รอยขนแมว   คุ้มค่า  

097-1967175    

id  line chamois99      มีบริการจัดส่งครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*เสาร์-อาทิตย์ มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ   *กรุงเทพมหานคร**

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175    id  line chamois99

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*สามารถใช้ได้รับรถทุกสีนะครับ   ปกป้องรอย ขนแมว ดีเยี่ยม  คุณภาพระดับ super car    นำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น

เสาร์-อาทิตย์   มีบริการจัดส่งนะครับ 

097-1967175    id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ปกป้องรอยขนแมวดีเยี่ยม  คุ้มค่า  ใช้ทนนานครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ*

*มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ*

*097-1967175      id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม ครับ  


โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง  ตลอด 24 ชม.  ครับ

097-1967175*

*id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คนล้างรถไม่ควรพลาด@!+อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,เช็ด wax จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 100%

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ    097-1967175     id line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ใช้ทนนาน ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   ขนไม่หลุดร่วง   รักษาความเงางาม ไร้รอยขนแมว    มาตราฐาน  super car  ราคาเบาๆ

มีบริการจัดส่ง รวดเร็วทันใจ   โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  

097-1967175     id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง รวดเร็วทันใจ   โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ 

097-1967175     id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ขอบคุณลูกค้า เก่าสั่งเพิ่ม อย่างต่อเนื่อง ครับ*

*097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ใช้ทนนาน ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   ขนไม่หลุดร่วง   รักษาความเงางาม ไร้รอยขนแมว    มาตราฐาน  super car  ราคาเบาๆ

มีบริการจัดส่ง รวดเร็วทันใจ   โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ 

097-1967175     id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เงินเดือนออกมาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม    ครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง ถึงหน้าบ้าน เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง

097-1967175    line id chamois99  

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*จัดส่งรวดเร็วทันใจ   

เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง     097-1967175      id   line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม    ครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง ถึงหน้าบ้าน เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง

097-1967175    line id chamois99 

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*ขอบคุณลูกค้าต่างจังหวัด ems ครับ  27/02/2558

โทรสั่งได้เลยนะครับ   เสาร์-อาทิตย์ มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ 

097-1967175      id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เสาร์-อาทิตย์ มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ

097-1967175      id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ 

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ     มีบริการจัดส่ง ทุกวัน หน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน 

สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ

097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ  super car  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ    

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  ต้อนรับ  2015* 

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ  super car  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ผลิตภัณฑ์พรีเมี่ยมขนนุ่มพิเศษล้างรถ,เช็ด wax จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 100% !+

097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สะดวกรวดเร็ว ไร้รอยขนแมว   ใช้ทนนาน   คุ้มค่า  รับประกันคุณภาพ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175  

id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน  ทุกวันครับ  

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*ขอบคุณลูกค้าที่สั่งชุดโปรโมชั่น  5 แถม 1  และ โปร 8 แถม 2 ครับ    

จัดส่งให้เรียบร้อยครับ      ขอบคุณครับ

สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันที คุณภาพเยี่ยม   โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ

097-1967175    id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม*

*มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวันครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน ตลอด 24 ชม.

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175    

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม

เงางาม ไร้รอยขนแมว    เสาร์-อาทิตย์  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ    **ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพมหานคร**

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม

มีบริการจัดส่งครับ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง  เสาร์-อาทิตย์  ครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม*

*097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  มีบริการจัดส่งครับ

097-1967175 

 id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  ต้อนรับหน้าร้อน   โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ   จัดส่ง รวดเร็วทันใจถึงหน้าบ้านครับ

097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*จับได้ถนัดมือ  คล่องตัวในการใช้งาน

ขนอ่่อนนุ่ม   รักษาพื้นผิวรถยนต์   ไม่ก่อให้เกิดรอยขนแมวครับ

เป็นสินค้านำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น   ราคาเบาๆ   คุ้มค่า

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ    097-1967175     ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม

ขนอ่่อนนุ่ม พิเศษ    รักษาพื้นผิวรถยนต์   ไม่ก่อให้เกิดรอยขนแมวครับ

เป็นสินค้านำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น   ราคาเบาๆ   คุ้มค่า

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ    097-1967175     ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน ตลอด 24 ชม.

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันที คุณภาพเยี่ยม   โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ

097-1967175    id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เป็นสินค้านำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น   ราคาเบาๆ   คุ้มค่า

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ    097-1967175     ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง   ถึงบ้านครับ  ไม่มีวันหยุด  ส่งได้ตลอด 24 ชม. ครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่น Hot Hot +++++!!!!!!*

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง  ตลอด 24 ชม.  ครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*เสาร์-อาทิตย์   มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  รวดเร็วทันใจ 

097-1967175   

id line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เสาร์-อาทิตย์   มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  รวดเร็วทันใจ 

097-1967175   

id line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เสาร์-อาทิตย์   มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175   

id line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ

097-1967175  

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  คุณภาพเยี่ยม ไร้รอยขนแมว   ขนนุ่มพิเศษ

 สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันที  รวดเร็วทันใจ  ส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน  bts  mrt  

097-1967175    

Id Line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เนื้อขนนุ่มพิเศษ  คุณภาพเยี่ยม ใช้ทนาน   รับประกันคุณภาพ 

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175      id line  chamois99

ลูกกค้าในกรุงเทพมีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านนะครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน ตลอด 24 ชม.

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

ประหยัดแรงและเวลา   บริการจัดส่งครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ    097-1967175     ขอบคุณครับ

----------


## spongefast

*ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพ มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน bts mrt  ครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  ต้อนรับหน้าร้อน   โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ   จัดส่ง รวดเร็วทันใจถึงหน้าบ้านครับ

097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน ตลอด 24 ชม.

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175    

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งครับ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งทันที  รวดเร็วทันใจ

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวันครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*มาตรฐานรถ  super car  หลักสิบล้าน    ราคาเบาๆเพียงชิ้นละ 300 บาทเท่านั้นครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175    มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน ที่ทำงาน bts mrt ครับ

เสาร์-อาทิตย์  มีบริการจัดส่งนะครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ 

097-1967175      id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง  ตลอด 24 ชม.  ครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ     มีบริการจัดส่ง ทุกวัน หน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน 

สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ

097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*mini review  ครับ  

เงางามไร้รอยขนแมว ขนนุ่มพิเศษ    สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  

097-1967175   id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*mini review  ครับ  

เงางามไร้รอยขนแมว ขนนุ่มพิเศษ    สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  

097-1967175   id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เนื้อขนนุ่มพิเศษ  นำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น  มาตรฐาน super car ราคาเบาๆ  

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   id line chamois99

มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวันครับ  รวดเร็วทันใจ*

----------


## spongefast

*ล้างรถ หรือ เช็ดแว๊ก ดีเยี่ยม เป็นสินค้านำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น ครับ

มีบริการจัดส่ง ครับ   097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน ตลอด 24 ชม.

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คนล้างรถไม่ควรพลาด@!+อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,เช็ด wax จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 100%*

----------


## spongefast

*ขอบคุณลูกค้า EMS ต่างจังหวัดครับ   

ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน   สะดวกรวดเร็วทันใจ


097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่งครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ 

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง  รวดเร็วทันใจครับ

097-1967175    id   line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวัน ไม่เว้ยวันหยุด ครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ  พร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ปกป้องรอยขนแมวดีเยี่ยม    เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง   097-1967175   id line  chamois99*

*ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ   มาพร้อมโปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม*

----------


## spongefast

*ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รักษาพื้นผิวดีเยี่ยม  ไร้รอยขนแมว  นำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น คุณภาพระดับ super car ราคาเบาๆ

สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  จัดส่งรวดเร็วทันใจ   ลุกค้าในกรุงเทพมหานคร มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   ID LIne   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  ต้อนรับหน้าร้อน   โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ   จัดส่ง รวดเร็วทันใจถึงหน้าบ้านครับ

097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คนล้างรถไม่ควรพลาด@!+อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,เช็ด wax จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 100%

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คนล้างรถไม่ควรพลาด@!+อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,เช็ด wax จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 100%

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง   ถึงบ้านครับ  ไม่มีวันหยุด  ส่งได้ตลอด 24 ชม. ครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง รวดเร็วทันใจ   โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ 

097-1967175     id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ลูกค้าในเขตกรุงเทพมาหนคร  สั่ง 2 ชิ้น วิ่งส่งให้ถึงทั้งหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน    bts mrt   นัดรับกับมือได้เลยครับ   มีพนักงานวิ่งส่งตลอดทั้งวัน

คุณภาพเยี่ยม ครับ  รับประกันคุณภาพ    ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175  id line chamois99

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175

ID Line  chamois99

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ   สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งท่านทันที      เสาร์-อาทิตย์  มีบริการจัดส่ง ตลอด 24 ชม. ถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน  

097-1967175       

ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ   สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งท่านทันที      เสาร์-อาทิตย์  มีบริการจัดส่ง ตลอด 24 ชม. ถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน 

097-1967175       

ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวันครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน 

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งทันที รวดเร็วทันใจครับ  

ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพมหานคร สั่งแค่ 2 ชิ้นก็มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน ที่ทำงาน  รวดเร็วทันใจ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถและเช็ดแว๊กส่งตรงจากญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม

097-1967175


Id  Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ super car ราคาเบาๆ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน-ทีี่ทำงาน   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175  id line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งทันที รวดเร็วทันใจครับ 

ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพมหานคร สั่งแค่ 2 ชิ้นก็มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน ที่ทำงาน  รวดเร็วทันใจ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ผลิตภัณฑ์พรีเมี่ยมขนนุ่มพิเศษล้างรถ,เช็ด wax จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 100% !+

097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สงกรานต์ร้านไม่หยุดนะครับ    ส่งได้ทุกวัน   โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ*

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ 

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*สงกรานต์ร้านไม่หยุดนะครับ   เปิดบริการทุกวัน   ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน ครับ

โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ  097-1967175 


ID Line chamois99    ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้มครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ

097-1967175   ID Line chamois99

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพมีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน เลยนะครับ   

ขอบคุณลูกค้าเก่า  สั่งเพิ่ม ครับ   คุณภาพเยี่ยม รับประกันคุณภาพ    ขนนุ่มพิเศษ  นำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น   

สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ   097-1967175  ild line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  ต้อนรับ  2015* 

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เงางามไร้รอยขนแมว  คุณภาพเยี่ยม  พร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง   ถึงบ้านครับ  ไม่มีวันหยุด  ส่งได้ตลอด 24 ชม. ครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง นะครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ*

*สั่งซื้อ   2  ชิ้นขึ้นไปมีพนักงานวิ่งส่งให้ถึงหน้าบ้านหรือ office     


**ควรใช้แยกประเภท**    

1. สำหรับล้างรถชุบน้ำยาล้างรถ

2. สำหรับขัดเงา wax

3. เช็ดคอนโซลหน้า หน้าปัดเข็มไมล์ เบาะหนังแท้* 


*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง  ตลอด 24 ชม.  ครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถและเช็ดแว๊กส่งตรงจากญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม+*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ

097-1967175  id Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ขนนุ่มพิเศษ ไร้รอยขนแมวนำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น!!!*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  ต้อนรับ  2015* 

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวันครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพเยี่ยมรับประกันคุณภาพ      สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ 

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาาน ครับ

097-1967175   ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ   

097-1967175   ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ  super car  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ    

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง ถึงหน้าบ้านนะครับ   

รวดเร็วทันใจ    เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง  097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งนะครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  ต้อนรับ  2015* 

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ  super car  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คนล้างรถไม่ควรพลาด@!+อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,เช็ด wax จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 100%

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ    097-1967175     id line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ 

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*มาตรฐานรถ  super car      ราคาเบาๆเพียงชิ้นละ 300 บาทเท่านั้นครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175    มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน ที่ทำงาน bts mrt ครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*ขอบคุณลูกค้าต่างจังหวัด ems   โทรสั่งได้เลยนะครับ    มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ 

097-1967175      id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*mini review  ครับ  

เงางามไร้รอยขนแมว ขนนุ่มพิเศษ    สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  

097-1967175   id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ super car ไร้รอยขนแมว  ใช้ทนนาน  สินค้าเกรดเพรีเมี่ยม  ราคาเบาๆ ชิ้นละ 300  บาท เท่านั้น

สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันที ครับ โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ     097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม*

*097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพเยี่ยม  จากยอดขาย ทั้งลูกค้าเก่าและใหม่   ขอบคุณลูกค้า EMS ต่างจังหวัดครับ

โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ   097-1967175    ID lone chamois99

ลุกค้าในเขตกรุงเทพมาหนคร มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน    สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*ประหยัดแรงและเวลา   คุ้มค่า   มีบริการจัดส่งครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ    097-1967175     ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*สะดวกรวดเร็ว ไร้รอยขนแมว   ใช้ทนนาน   คุ้มค่า  รับประกันคุณภาพ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175  

id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ขอบคุณลูกค้า เก่าสั่งเพิ่ม อย่างต่อเนื่อง ครับ*

*097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คนล้างรถไม่ควรพลาด@!+อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,เช็ด wax จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 100%*

*097-1967175   ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ  super car  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม    ครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง ถึงหน้าบ้าน เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง

097-1967175    line id chamois99 

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*เงางามไร้รอยขนแมว  คุณภาพเยี่ยม  พร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวันครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ  super car  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ    

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สะดวกรวดเร็ว ไร้รอยขนแมว   ใช้ทนนาน   คุ้มค่า  รับประกันคุณภาพ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175  

id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งครับ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง   ถึงบ้านครับ  ไม่มีวันหยุด  ส่งได้ตลอด 24 ชม. ครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ  super car  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ    

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ

097-1967175      id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวันครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175

id  Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้านำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น   คุณภาพระดับ super car  ราคาเบาๆ*

*ส่งรวดเร็วทันใจ   ถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงานลูกค้าเขตกรุงเทพ    ต่างจังหวัด EMS ครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175      id  line   chamois99

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  ต้อนรับ  2015* 

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ 

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*ขนนุ่ม พิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ  รักษาพื้นผิวรถดีเยี่ยม  ไร้รอยขนแมว   คุ้มค่า  

097-1967175    

id  line chamois99      มีบริการจัดส่งครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?*

*ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพมีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านนะครับ*

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันที คุณภาพเยี่ยม   โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ

097-1967175    id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม    ครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง ถึงหน้าบ้าน เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง

097-1967175    line id chamois99  

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม    ครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง ถึงหน้าบ้าน เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง

097-1967175    line id chamois99  

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่ง รวดเร็วทันใจ   โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ 

097-1967175     id  line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งครับ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งครับ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม !!!!!*

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง  ครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน ทุกวันครับ  รวดเร็วทันใจ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ   สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งท่านทันที      เสาร์-อาทิตย์  มีบริการจัดส่ง ตลอด 24 ชม. ถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน  

097-1967175       

ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ปลอดภัยไร้รอย ขนแมว   ประหยัดแรง และเวลา ใช้ทนนาน   รับประกันคุณภาพ ระดับ super car  

มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน  รวดเร็วทันใจ   097-1967175   id  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ 

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งทันที รวดเร็วทันใจครับ  

ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพมหานคร สั่งแค่ 2 ชิ้นก็มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน ที่ทำงาน  รวดเร็วทันใจ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวันครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ  super car  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ    

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ขอบคุณลูกค้า EMS ต่างจังหวัดครับ   

ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน   สะดวกรวดเร็วทันใจ


097-1967175   id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มาตรฐานรถ  super car      ราคาเบาๆเพียงชิ้นละ 300 บาทเท่านั้นครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175    มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน ที่ทำงาน bts mrt ครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน ตลอด 24 ชม.

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สะดวกรวดเร็ว ไร้รอยขนแมว   ใช้ทนนาน   คุ้มค่า  รับประกันคุณภาพ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175  

id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ขนนุ่มพิเศษ ไร้รอยขนแมวนำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น!!!*

----------


## spongefast

*ขนนุ่มพิเศษ ไร้รอยขนแมวนำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น!!!*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ super car ราคาเบาๆ  ชิ้นละ 300 บาทเท่านั้นครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน-ทีี่ทำงาน   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175  id line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เปิดบริการทุกวัน   ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน ครับ

โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ  097-1967175 


ID Line chamois99    ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*เปิดบริการทุกวัน   ลูกค้าในกรุงเทพจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน ครับ

โทรสั่งกันได้เลยครับ  097-1967175 


ID Line chamois99    ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*เงางามไร้รอยขนแมว ขนนุ่มพิเศษ    สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  

097-1967175   id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งครับ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งครับ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*ขนนุ่มพิเศษ ไร้รอยขนแมวนำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น!!!*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ  **กรุงเทพมหานคร**

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*วิธีการเก็บรักษา ครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวันครับ  โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ 

 097-1967175

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*จัดส่งรวดเร็วทันใจ   มีบริการจัดส่งทุกวันนะครับ

เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง     097-1967175      id   line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน ตลอด 24 ชม.

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีสต๊อกพร้อมจัดส่งกว่า 5,000 ชิ้น ครับ 

call    097-1967175

id  line  chamois99

ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175   

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้านำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น   คุณภาพระดับ super car  ราคาเบาๆ

ส่งรวดเร็วทันใจ   ถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงานลูกค้าเขตกรุงเทพ    ต่างจังหวัด EMS ครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175      id  line   chamois99

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพเยี่ยมรับประกันคุณภาพ      สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ 

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาาน ครับ

097-1967175   ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ปกป้องรอยขนแมวดีเยี่ยม    เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง   097-1967175   id line  chamois99*

*ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ   มาพร้อมโปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม*

----------


## spongefast

*ปกป้องรอยขนแมวดีเยี่ยม    เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง   097-1967175   id line  chamois99*

*ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ   มาพร้อมโปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน   รวดเร็วทันใจ   ตลอด 24 ชม.

097-1967175   

id   line  chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ขนนุ่ม พิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ  รักษาพื้นผิวรถดีเยี่ยม  ไร้รอยขนแมว   คุ้มค่า  

097-1967175    

id  line chamois99      มีบริการจัดส่งครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม*  

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม*  

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม*  

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ผลิตภัณฑ์พรีเมี่ยมขนนุ่มพิเศษล้างรถ,เช็ด wax จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 100% !+

097-1967175    id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เงินเดือนออกมาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม    ครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง ถึงหน้าบ้าน เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง

097-1967175    line id chamois99  

ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   id chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ  super car  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ    

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คนล้างรถไม่ควรพลาด@!+อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,เช็ด wax จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 100%*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   มีบริการจัดส่ง  รวดเร็วทันใจครับ

097-1967175    id   line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สะดวกรวดเร็ว ไร้รอยขนแมว   ใช้ทนนาน   คุ้มค่า  รับประกันคุณภาพ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175  

id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*เงางามไร้รอยขนแมว ขนนุ่มพิเศษ    สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ  

097-1967175   id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ประหยัดแรงและเวลา   คุ้มค่า   เสาร์-อาทิตย์  มีบริการจัดส่งครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ    097-1967175     ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*ประหยัดแรงและเวลา   คุ้มค่า   เสาร์-อาทิตย์  มีบริการจัดส่งครับ

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ    097-1967175     ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  ต้อนรับ  2015* 

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?  มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน ตลอด 24 ชม.

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175   

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณภาพระดับ  super car  ขนนุ่มพิเศษ   รับประกันคุณภาพ    

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ   รวดเร็วทันใจ

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

* เสาร์-อาทิตย์ มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ

097-1967175      id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ปกป้องรอยขนแมวดีเยี่ยม    เพียงท่านโทรสั่ง   097-1967175   id line  chamois99*

*ชิ้นละ 300  บาทเท่านั้นครับ   มาพร้อมโปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านเลยนะครับ  **กรุงเทพมหานคร**

097-1967175

id  line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*โปรโมชั่นสุดคุ้ม  ต้อนรับ  2015* 

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   097-1967175*

*id  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*มีบริการจัดส่งครับ   

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ

097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ   สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ

097-1967175  

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถและเช็ดแว๊กระดับ super car ไร้รอยขนแมวนำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถและเช็ดแว๊กระดับ super car ไร้รอยขนแมวนำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ  097-1967175*

----------


## spongefast

*อุปกรณ์ล้างรถ,ขัดแว๊ก ส่งตรงจาก ญี่ปุ่น มาตรฐาน super car คุณภาพเยี่ยม*

----------


## spongefast

*คุณลองแล้วหรือยัง ?

โทรสั่งได้เลยครับ 

 097-1967175

id line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้ามีพร้อมจัดส่งทันทีครับ

097-1967175  ID Line chamois99*

----------

